# Living Dead Dolls



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is a site that sends me their toy inf. I saw the living dead dolls and automatically thought of you guys. lol 

Living Dead Dolls Rob Zombie's Halloween Michael Myers


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Growler said:


> Here is a site that sends me their toy inf. I saw the living dead dolls and automatically thought of you guys. lol
> 
> Thanks Growler, I just love these dolls!!!!!


----------

